# Empêcher le copier-coller de fichier pdf sur une clé usb



## graig02 (1 Juin 2013)

Bonjour à tous,

Je me permets d'écrire ce post car je n'ai pas trouvé la solution à mon problème sur le forum.
J'aurais besoin de savoir s'il est possible de bloquer le copier-coller de dossiers contenant des fichiers pdf situés sur ma clé usb, sans en empêcher la lecture.

J'ai vu sur internet qu'à partir du moment où ils peuvent être lu, ils peuvent être copier à l'aide par exemple de captures écran. Peu importe si on c'est le cas. Ce fameux dossier contient plus de 1000 pdf de plusieurs pages, donc je plains celui qui voudrait passer par ce système 

Ce que je ne comprends pas, c'est que lorsque mon dossier est sur mon bureau, je peux le verrouiller en appuyant sur cmd+i, mais pas lorsqu'il est sur la clé usb.

Si quelqu'un connait un logiciel permettant par exemple de mettre un mot de passe pour empêcher le copier-coller sans empêcher la lecture, je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance


----------



## flotow (1 Juin 2013)

Je ne sais pas ce que tu cherches à faire exactement : bloquer la copie du fichier en lui même ou bloquer la diffusion de ce fichier ?

De ce que j'ai compris (par contre ) tu veux pouvoir laisser à l'utilisateur la possibilité de le lire !

Tu ne peux pas indiquer des droits spécifiques sur un périphérique amovible (il suffit de le brancher ailleurs et ça disparait).

Par contre, tu peux regarder du coté des systèmes de protections PDF&#8230; mais ça bloquera uniquement la modification, nouvel enregistrement du fichier. Celui-ci sera toujours disponible à la copie à travers le système de fichier.

Pour ce qui est de verrouiller, cela n'empêche pas la copie, uniquement la modification


----------



## graig02 (2 Juin 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Je ne sais pas ce que tu cherches à faire exactement : bloquer la copie du fichier en lui même ou bloquer la diffusion de ce fichier ?
> 
> De ce que j'ai compris (par contre ) tu veux pouvoir laisser à l'utilisateur la possibilité de le lire !
> 
> ...



D'accord. Donc le fait de verrouiller ne changera rien pour moi...
Merci pour ta réponse. Je vais essayer de me débrouiller autrement du coup


----------



## Pascal 77 (4 Juin 2013)

graig02 a dit:


> D'accord. Donc le fait de verrouiller ne changera rien pour moi...
> Merci pour ta réponse. Je vais essayer de me débrouiller autrement du coup



Pour être précis et généraliser : il n'existe aucun moyen d'empêcher la copie d'un fichier dont tu autorise la lecture, tu peux juste, pour certains types de fichiers (PDF, entre autres), en empêcher la modification.

Par contre, il existe des dispositifs physiques de verrouillage des ports USB.


----------

